# ioquake3: needs at least one of CLIENT, DEDICATED and SMP options



## G_Nerc (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi friends!

I have a problem with updating games/ioquake3. It gives me an error:

```
===>  ioquake3-1.36_13 needs at least one of CLIENT, DEDICATED and SMP options.
*** [reinstall] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/games/ioquake3.
```

I have read the wiki about options-ng, and added to /etc/make.conf:

```
OPTIONS_SET=  SMP
```

Also I tried setting:

```
OPTIONS_SET=  SMP CLIENT
```
and

```
ioquake3_SET=SMP CLIENT
```

But it does not help. How can I solve the problem?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 3, 2013)

From the Makefile:

```
Note that SMP is only supported on OS-X, hence the option has been removed.
```

But there is still a test looking for it.  Please enter a PR, but in the meantime, comment out the line that checks for that no-longer-valid option:

```
#IGNORE=	needs at least one of CLIENT, DEDICATED and SMP options
```

games/ioquake3-devel does not appear to have this problem.


----------



## G_Nerc (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for the note about commenting 
	
	



```
#IGNORE=	needs at least one of CLIENT, DEDICATED and SMP options
```
 It helps and the game installs. But I have a new problem, there is no game binary for playing. I have only:

```
ioq3ded
q3asm
q3lcc
q3rcc
q3cpp
```

Always played that game and now some problems appear. Trying to install with and without sets of options: 
	
	



```
CLIENT, SMP, DEDICATED
```


----------

